# Now This Is Rude!



## WillowTree (Jan 28, 2019)

she eats salad? Why is she so big!


‘Rude’ United Airlines passenger slammed after complaining about middle seat






They should toss her rude ass off the plane


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 28, 2019)

At the price of an airline ticket we should all get lay-z-boys.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 28, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> At the price of an airline ticket we should all get lay-z-boys.



I haven't flown commercial since 1992.  I hear it's like a train to Auschwitz now.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > At the price of an airline ticket we should all get lay-z-boys.
> ...


I last flew in 2000....It was awful.....Now you can't even bring your own food.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 28, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > At the price of an airline ticket we should all get lay-z-boys.
> ...


Judging from your politics you must be using a broom


----------

